# Liquid Fertilizer Dosing



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2016)

Greetings everyone... I am new here...recently I started getting into the fresh water planted aquarium honby...in it now for a few weeks..cycle is done...My fish tank is 15gallon long with 24watt full spectrum led lights an hob filter a 100watt heater and a sobo airpump passed through a diy bio filter with ceramic rings.. For substrate I am using ista 6.5 soil and seachem fluorite.. As for the aquarium population I currently have around 16 tiger barbs..3 danios and about 4 mollies. I have planted a few amazon swords...cabomba...javamoss...aponogeton bulbs and some rotala plants.. I inserted 4 ada root tabs during the planting period...currently after about 4weeks my plants are doing more or less fine.. Fishes are OK too.. I recently bought home 3 liquid ferts from aquatic remedies...they are:
1. Phyto carb Co2 plus (carbon Di oxide substitute)
2. Plant Health food(phf) micro nutrients
3. Plant Food macro nutrients... 
I was wondering if anyone can suggest me the right amount of dosage I require of these three items without harming my fishes in anyway and also at what interval.. I keep my lights on daily for about 7 to 8 hours per day... Till now no major algea problem noticed..please help.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

First off, welcome to APC!

I would direct you to go to the fertilizing forum and look at the stickies on the top of the page. There are different views on the proper way to fertilize, and folks tend to feel strongly with the way they do it, if their way is working for them. read them over and decide from there. Start on the lower side, and see how your plants do. Frequent, 7-14 days, 40-50% water changes also should be part of your routine. Your lighting is not very high, so I would caution you not to go on the high side of ferts. 
I am not familiar with the carbon source you're using, though I would assume it is something like Excel.
HTH.


----------



## Muntaseer (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey.. you should check out the fertilizing forum of APC! You should get a pretty good idea about fertilizing from there. This article may also help you out! Happy fishkeeping!


----------

